# tail links



## wolfinthesky (Oct 7, 2008)

Kay so i wuz wundering if any1 had any good sites that either they bought a tail off of or made themselves cuz i am looking for one...

posting links or sumthing would be apprieciated thankeeeez.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 7, 2008)

wolfinthesky said:


> Kay so i wuz wundering if any1 had any good sites that either they bought a tail off of or made themselves cuz i am looking for one...
> 
> posting links or sumthing would be apprieciated thankeeeez.



You have two costumes makers here on FA Forums that you can turn to for tails. Myself(and Zeke, a Partnership) would be one, and you look our stuff by following the link in my signature.

The other would be Beastcub and here it is: http://www.beastcub.com/index.htm


----------



## wolfinthesky (Oct 8, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> You have two costumes makers here on FA Forums that you can turn to for tails. Myself(and Zeke, a Partnership) would be one, and you look our stuff by following the link in my signature.
> 
> The other would be Beastcub and I'm not certain what the link is to her site. You can probably Google it.


 
Thankz for the help!!! ima go luk at the sites.


thankuthankuthanku


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 8, 2008)

wolfinthesky said:


> Thankz for the help!!! ima go luk at the sites.
> 
> 
> thankuthankuthanku



You are welcome.


----------



## NoxTigress (Oct 8, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> You have two costumes makers here on FA Forums that you can turn to for tails. Myself(and Zeke, a Partnership) would be one, and you look our stuff by following the link in my signature.
> 
> The other would be Beastcub and I'm not certain what the link is to her site. You can probably Google it.



Three, actually.  I may still be a noobie with full suits, but tails and ears I can definitely do!  

And if you click the red link in my siggy below here, it'll take you to examples of my work, wolfinthesky.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 8, 2008)

NoxTigress said:


> Three, actually.  I may still be a noobie with full suits, but tails and ears I can definitely do!
> 
> And if you click the red link in my siggy below here, it'll take you to examples of my work, wolfinthesky.



My apologizes. I do not know all of the people here on FA forums who do make costume stuffs and parts.

Beastcub just happens to be the one I am familure with as another costume maker since I run across her all the time in different threads and forums.

Someone ought to put up a thread dealing with fursuit makers who are active in this community, and not make it elitist at the same time. It should be up to the person looking around to decide if a person's wares are good enough, not the thread creator.

Come to think of it, I have seen Beetlecat post here once in a blue moon, so that really does make four.


----------



## NoxTigress (Oct 9, 2008)

You're forgiven.  I've kinda fallen out of posting here a bit, so I know my presence isn't well known.  On top of me being a bit of a noob still as well.

And I think there is thread around here somewhere that lists most of, if not all, fursuit makers.  Regardless of their talent and reputation.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 9, 2008)

NoxTigress said:


> You're forgiven.  I've kinda fallen out of posting here a bit, so I know my presence isn't well known.  On top of me being a bit of a noob still as well.
> 
> And I think there is thread around here somewhere that lists most of, if not all, fursuit makers.  Regardless of their talent and reputation.



The person who ran the list left....someone else tried to restart it but nothing ever came of it.


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 11, 2008)

ver useful informaton. does anyone know of any UK fursuiters for tails?


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 13, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> The other would be Beastcub and I'm not certain what the link is to her site. You can probably Google it.




Looks to be http://www.beastcub.com/index.htm

Posted for reference, no affiliation.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 13, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> Looks to be http://www.beastcub.com/index.htm
> 
> Posted for reference, no affiliation.



Ah, thank you. That is the one.


----------



## Beetlecat (Oct 13, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Come to think of it, I have seen Beetlecat post here once in a blue moon...



Aye, that sounds about accurate <.<

I do tails of all sorts. My website is www.beetlecat.ca Lots of examples in the galleries plus more to add next time I update.


----------



## Sue_Dunn_Emm (Oct 17, 2008)

Make a tail that stands erect and wags, out of inexpensive materials:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/707602/


----------

